# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Σπασμένο εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο τζαμιού πόρτας φούρνου PITSOS FLAMA 7200

## kynegeiros

Στο άνοιγμα της πόρτας του φούρνου έπεσε το εξωτερικό τζάμι κι εγινε χίλια κομμάτια. Υπάρχει όμως κι ένα εσωτερικό μικρότερο τζάμι το οποίο εφαρμόζει περιμετρκά στο εσωτερικό άνοιγμα με ειδικό λάστιχο. Αυτό το τζάμι δεν έσπασε αλλά μας έπεσε στα χέρια καθώς αποκολλήθηκε από τα χείλη του εσωτερικού "παραθύρου". 
Συγχωρήστε με αλλά επειδή είμαι άσχετος με τεχνικά θέματα θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο εύκολο είναι να αλλάξω το εξωτερικό τζάμι της πόρτας.
Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες όπου φαίνεται πως το τζάμι εφαρμόζει σε ένα κανάλι που υπάρχει κάτω αλλά και επάνω στο χερούλι της πόρτας το οποίο δείχνει πως μπορεί να βγεί ξεβιδώνοντας τις βίδες στο εσωτερικό της πόρτας. Αν δεν βρω τζάμι μπορώ άραγε να παραγγείλω ένα στις διαστάσεις που θέλω σε κατασκευαστή tempered glass;;;
Τέλος με ανησυχεί κάπως η τοποθέτηση του εσωτερικού τζαμιού που δεν ξέρω πώς να το στηρίξω πριν βάλω το μεγάλο εξωτερικό. Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η τελική θέση του όπως το κρατάω αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο να το "πείσω" να σταθεί στην θέση του για να τοποθετήσω το μεγάλο από έξω.
Περιμένω την όποια βοήθεια.
Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας




IMG_20160619_104001.jpgIMG_20160619_104009.jpgIMG_20160619_104027.jpgIMG_20160619_104037.jpgIMG_20160619_104059.jpgIMG_20160619_104115.jpg

----------


## kynegeiros

IMG_20160619_104115.jpgIMG_20160619_104139.jpgIMG_20160619_104150.jpgIMG_20160619_104158.jpgIMG_20160619_104209.jpgIMG_20160619_104238.jpg

κι άλλες φωτογραφίες

----------


## kynegeiros

IMG_20160619_104314.jpgIMG_20160619_104323.jpgIMG_20160619_104338.jpgIMG_20160619_121736.jpgIMG_20160619_122253.jpgIMG_20160619_122306.jpg
Ελπίζω με τις τελευταίες αυτές να είναι κατανοητό το ζήτημα

----------


## diony

Βγάλε μία κοντινή καθαρή φωτογραφία τον αριστερό μεντεσέ , κάτι εξέχει και μοιάζει με ελατήριο

Φοβάμαι πως από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ζημιά 

Επίσης αν διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες γράφει πώς θα βγάλεις την πόρτα από το φούρνο



Edit

Ψάξε στα κομμάτια μήπως υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 4 μικρά σιλικονούχα αποστατικά σε σχήμα Π περίπου 2 εκατοστά μήκος  (δεν τα έχουν όλες οι κουζίνες ) ,αν υπάρχουν ήταν τοποθετημένα ανά 2 στα πλαϊνά ανάμεσα στο εξωτερικό τζάμι και τη λαμαρίνα

----------


## ploukas

> Βγάλε μία κοντινή καθαρή φωτογραφία τον αριστερό μεντεσέ , κάτι εξέχει και μοιάζει με ελατήριο
> 
> Φοβάμαι πως από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ζημιά 
> 
> Επίσης αν διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες γράφει πώς θα βγάλεις την πόρτα από το φούρνο
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...




οντως Κωστα εχει σπασει το ελατηριο του μεντεσε! το εξωτερικο κρυσταλλο φοβαμε οτι δεν ηπαρχει λογο παλαιοτητας μοντελου, αν δεν βρεθει απο καποιο σερβις (που να το εχει στοκ) θα πρεπει να κοπει καινουργιο πυριμαχο

----------


## diony

> οντως Κωστα εχει σπασει το ελατηριο του μεντεσε! το εξωτερικο κρυσταλλο φοβαμε οτι δεν ηπαρχει λογο παλαιοτητας μοντελου, αν δεν βρεθει απο καποιο σερβις (που να το εχει στοκ) θα πρεπει να κοπει καινουργιο πυριμαχο



Θα χρειαστεί να αλλαχτούν και οι 2 μεντεσέδες φυσικά
Κρύσταλλο αν δεν υπάρχει , παραγγελία πυρίμαχο στο ίδιο πάχος και πιστεύω ίδια ποιότητα

----------


## kynegeiros

Αγαπητοί φίλοι σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.
Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι με νεώτερα και φωτογραφίες στις οποίες μπορείτε να δείτε πως όντως έχετε δίκιο. Έχει σπάσει το αξονάκι του αριστερού μεντεσέ με αποτέλεσμα η εκτόνωση της άκρης-κόντρας του ελατηρίου να πέσει με δύναμη επάνω στο τζάμι και να το σπάσει καθώς η γυναίκα μου άνοιγε την πόρτα.
Το τζαμι νομίζω πως ήδη το έχω βρει εδώ : 
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...52tcmetkm3t8l3

αλλά και σε άλλα καταστήματα λίγο πιο ακριβά.
Τώρα όμως με τρομάζει ο μεντεσές. 
Αλήθεια προσπάθησα να τραβήξω έξω την πόρτα και να την βγαλω αλλά ενώ βγαινει από αριστερά (από τον σπασμένο μεντεσέ δηλαδη) από την δεξιά πλευρά δεν βγαινει.
Οι μεντεσέδες δεν έχουν εκείνο το σύστημα που τραβάς έναν αναστολέα, ανεβάζεις λίγο την πόρτα και την τραβάς έξω.
Τι γνώμη έχετε;
Να ψαξω και για μεντεσέ και για κρύσταλλο και να προσπαθήσω να τα αλλάξω και τα δύο;
Και άραγε αξίζει τον κόπο με το ενδεχόμενο και της αποτυχίας ...για μια κουζίνα αρκετά παλαιά;;
IMG_20160619_154549.jpgIMG_20160619_154716.jpgIMG_20160619_170234.jpgIMG_20160619_170403.jpgIMG_20160619_170443.jpgIMG_20160619_154549.jpg

ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ

Τα σιλικονούχα αποστατικά που μου είπατε δεν υπάρχουν μέσα στα θραύσματα των γυαλιών

----------


## ploukas

ανοιγεις την πορτα και απασφαλιζεις την ασφαλεια (δες κιτρινο κυκλο) σηκωνεις την πορτα περιπου 40-45 μοιρες και τραβας προς τα εξω. αφαιρεις τους μεντεσεδες. βαζεις τους καινουργιους ( 2 τεμ) ξεβιδωνεις την χειρολαβη και θα βρεις πανω τους αποστατες για να συναρμολογισεις την πορτα ξανα. προσοχη στο σφιξιμο της χειρολαβης επειτα μην σπασει το κρυσταλο ξανα.IMG_20160619_104158.jpg

----------


## kynegeiros

> ανοιγεις την πορτα και απασφαλιζεις την ασφαλεια (δες κιτρινο κυκλο) σηκωνεις την πορτα περιπου 40-45 μοιρες και τραβας προς τα εξω. αφαιρεις τους μεντεσεδες. βαζεις τους καινουργιους ( 2 τεμ) ξεβιδωνεις την χειρολαβη και θα βρεις πανω τους αποστατες για να συναρμολογισεις την πορτα ξανα. προσοχη στο σφιξιμο της χειρολαβης επειτα μην σπασει το κρυσταλο ξανα.IMG_20160619_104158.jpg


Δεν κατάλαβα να έχει τέτοια ασφάλεια φίλε μου. Λες να μην το πρόσεξα καλά;
Πάντως 33 ευρώ οι μεντεσέδες και καμμιά 40ρια το τζάμι.....δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει να μπω σε τέτοια περιπέτεια.

----------


## diony

> Δεν κατάλαβα να έχει τέτοια ασφάλεια φίλε μου. Λες να μην το πρόσεξα καλά;
> Πάντως 33 ευρώ οι μεντεσέδες και καμμιά 40ρια το τζάμι.....δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει να μπω σε τέτοια περιπέτεια.


Εξαγωγή πόρτας σε παρόμοιο μοντέλο


1.jpg

----------


## kynegeiros

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Θα το ξανακοιτάξω...



> Εξαγωγή πόρτας σε παρόμοιο μοντέλο
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41954

----------

